# Wie viel RAM benötigt ein einfacher vServer?



## Falcon37 (1. Aug. 2012)

Guten Morgen _Freunde_ 

Ich habe da eine rein theoretische Frage, reichen 4 GB RAM (vom Hostsystem) für einen einfachen vServer aus? Freund von mir möchte für seine Site, die nicht mehr als 400 echte Besucher pro Tag hat (ein vBulletin Forum mit 10.000 reg. Nutzern) und mit PHP 5, 2 x MySQL, Apache 2, ISPConfig 2 läuft einen eigenen vServer auf meinem Hostsystem (Xeon X3050, 4 GB RAM, ISPConfig 3, Apache 2).

Denkt ihr das geht reibunglos oder läuft das eher nicht?


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2012)

Das sollte reichen. Ich hatte bis vor einiger zeit auf einem alten Server mal bis zu 6 VM's unter OpenVZ und insgesamt 4 GB RAM, das lief mehrere Jahre problemlos.


----------



## Falcon37 (1. Aug. 2012)

Cool, danke für diese zügige Information. Und weißt du zufällig wie es mit nur 2 GB RAM (Hostsystem, für den vServer dann also 1 GB RAM) aussieht? Kann das reichen? Ich denke mir nach einigen Tests schon, weil ja auch viele VPS nur mit circa 500 MB RAM verkauft werden, aber 100 % sicher bin ich mir da nicht, hauptsächlich wegen Apache.


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2012)

Du kannst eine VM auch mit nur 1GB RAM betreiben.


----------



## F4RR3LL (4. Aug. 2012)

Hier wird dann interessant ob man amavis und co nutzt... die haben nen gewissen Eigenbedarf 
Ebenso ob man auf mod_php, suphp oder fastcgi setzt .... je nach Einsatzzweck. Das merkt man halt im Ram. Ein Server der nicht viel tut, aber viele Seiten hat nimmt mal schnell viel Ram, wenn er mies eingestellt ist ... es hängt echt viel an der Konfiguration.

Gruß Sven


----------



## nedodu (6. Aug. 2012)

Also wenn`s nicht geht, der Server überlastet ist, dass merkt man recht schnell. 

Ich würde sagen nehm *nginx *und verzichte auf ISPConfig 3 oder 2 für einen simplen vServer mit nur einer Site. Also auf jegliches Panel. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach auch direkt machen, ist nicht so viel Arbeit wie alle Welt denkt 

su_php ist auch sehr lastig.

Ich betreibe mit 512 MB 12 Websites auf einem VPS, läuft da alles gut optimiert ist.


----------



## Omega (6. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Und weißt du zufällig wie es mit nur 2 GB RAM (Hostsystem, für den vServer dann also 1 GB RAM) aussieht?


Vbulletin ist ein echter Ram Fresser! Wichtig wäre hier die Anzahl der gleichzeitig angemeldeten User. Ein VB 4 mit 50 -70 gleichzeitig angemeldeten User wird den Vserver langsam und sicher zum swappen bringen und damit geht die Performance sofort deutlich in den Keller!


----------



## nedodu (7. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von Omega:


> Vbulletin ist ein echter Ram Fresser! Wichtig wäre hier die Anzahl der gleichzeitig angemeldeten User. Ein VB 4 mit 50 -70 gleichzeitig angemeldeten User wird den Vserver langsam und sicher zum swappen bringen und damit geht die Performance sofort deutlich in den Keller!


Stimmt! Wenn ich richtig informiert bin die neue 4er Version sogar noch mehr als die 3er, die zum Beispiel hier läuft.

Kannst das aber u.a. mit _lighthttpd _etwas versuchen zu verbessern und mit diversen PlugIns von vBulletin.org

vBSEO kann man dann aber vergessen


----------

